# Bargain Book Finds (2017) -- no self promotion, please



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

(Link to the 2016 thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,228909.0.html)

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please**. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!

**"Self-promotion" includes books that the poster has a vested self-interest in--books by friends and family or books that the member is posting on behalf of the author, to include paid or unpaid promotion.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

In case you missed it the last time:

Notes From A Small Island by Bill Bryson. $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The first in the series: _The Cat Who Could Read Backwards_ by Lilian Jackson Braun $1.99 at posting


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On sale for $1.99

This is the book based on the movie . . . . I'm reading it now -- borrowed from the library -- but this is a great price for anyone interested. I'm debating buying it even though I've already borrowed it . . . . that way I could return the library copy and make it available for someone else.

It's not structured like fiction -- beginning, middle, end -- rather it's various stories of the various women throughout their careers starting at NACA in the Norfolk, VA area and their work during and after the war with airplane and wind tunnel designs. I'm at about 30% and enjoying it so far.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There are a BUNCH of Open Road Media books on sale for 99 cents. I bought about twenty.  Most every type of book you can imagine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Orion Shall Rise

$1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Orion Shall Rise
> 
> $1.99


Didn't last long! It is $6.15 now. Too bad, I was going to get it and relive some of the old days.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Didn't last long! It is $6.15 now. Too bad, I was going to get it and relive some of the old days.


Dang. Must have caught it just on the nod.

There are several Poul Anderson books that are $0.99, though. Still. Here's one:

 
A Midsummer Tempest


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society: A Novel
$1.99 (doublechecked)

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Classic Heinlein juvenile for $2.99 at this posting.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

A series often recommended to me by Ann and the other mystery enablers on KB. #1 is on sale today for $2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$1.26 at this posting.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_The Daughters of England, Volumes One Through Three: The Miracle at St. Bruno's, The Lion Triumphant, and The Witch from the Sea_ by Philippa Carr - $1.99 today 1/13/17


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Death is Forever: A Delilah West Thriller


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Death in Holy Orders (Adam Dalgliesh Mysteries Book 11)
$2.99


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

All 10 books in the Charley Davidson paranormal romantic suspense series are part of today's Kindle Daily Deal and priced at $2.99 each (#1 at $1.99). They are normally $8.99 each.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Very much worth reading, currently $1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Currently $1.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Water to the Angels: William Mulholland, His Monumental Aqueduct, and the Rise of Los Angeles 


Currently $0.99! This looks pretty good....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

*Mary and Lou and Rhoda and Ted: And all the Brilliant Minds Who Made The Mary Tyler Moore Show a Classic*

Currently $4.99


_edited to include the title as it's really hard to read on the thumbnail.  -- Ann_


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cheerful and uplifting advice on how to survive the end of the world for $2.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Cheerful and uplifting advice on how to survive the end of the world for $2.99


 Timely!


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

23 cents


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

99 pennies


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Normally already a bargain at $4.99 apiece, each of the Alix London art mystery series books by Charlotte and Aaron Elkins is on sale for $1.99 each (or the 4-book series for $7.96).


----------



## Mara B. (Jul 6, 2015)

Major Pettigrew's Last Stand. One of the best novels I've read in years now only $1.99 as of Wed 5:40 EST. It's a witty, charming love story/lit fic blend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Great Santini, The Lords of Discipline, and The Prince of Tides: Three Classic Novels in One Collection



$3.99 for the three books all in one collection.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Just $3.03 for the bird brains out there...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Just $3.03 for the bird brains out there...


Thanks, Claw! Picked it up!

For the suspense lovers:

 
The Scorpio Illusion: A Novel

$1.99


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

For those who collect Agatha Christie in e-book form, *The Body in the Library: A Miss Marple Mystery* is on sale today for $1.99.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Exorcist: 40th Anniversary Edition by William Peter Blatty, $3.99 as of this posting.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*99 cents


The Hour Before Dark*

I remember really liking this book when I was younger. For 99 cents, I'm happy to finally have it on Kindle.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

This one is not under $5, but it's been on my wish list for a year and a half and has never come down in price. Until now. A Long Strange Trip: The Inside History Of The Grateful Dead by Dennis McNally. Was $13.99 forever, it just dropped to $6.99


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I rarely see Mary Higgins Clark books on sale.
_Death Wears a Beauty Mask_ is $1.99 at posting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This book was on my wish list and is down to $1.99. Woohoo!



Alfred Hitchcock: A Life in Darkness and Light

Betsy


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

_Death Comes to the Village_ by Catherine LLoyd now for $2.99. This one looks like a promising first book in a cozy mystery series and has been on my wish list for a while.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Love, Ellen: A Mother/Daughter Journey by Betty DeGeneres is $1.99 as of this posting. Usually $8.64


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Extreme Prey $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99


I Sing the Body Electric: And Other Stories*

Great collection of Ray Bradbury short stories!!!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

A repeat, but a worthwhile repeat. 
The Mother Tongue: English and How it Got That Way by Bill Bryson. $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Another Mary Higgins Clark book on sale! _The Melody Lingers On_ is $1.99 at posting.


And an old one by a favorite author. Victoria Holt's _The Pride of the Peacock_ is also $1.99 at posting. I wish more of her books were available electronically in the United States.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I just stumbled across this one, so I don't know if it's a true sale price or not, but Old Yeller by Fred Gipson is $1.99 as of this posting. I've never read the book but I'll never forget the movie.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I know there are some baseball fans here. This deal of the day might appeal. Two bucks, Thursday only!



Forgot to mention, the movie Field of Dreams came from one of these stories.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Roger Zelazney
_Jack of Shadows_
$3.99 at posting
I haven't read this one, but I put it on a wishlist at $9.99 some time ago.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Dropped from $12.99 to $2.99.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Dropped from $12.99 to $2.99.


This intrigued me...but one of the "also boughts" caught my eye instead:

 
The Man Who Saved the V-8: The Untold Stories of Some of the Most Important Product Decisions in the History of Ford Motor Company

$1.99

Might actually get hubby to read this on my Kindle!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Apparently I've been picking up some of these books in the past few years as they went on sale, but the first one was finally on sale this week. Susan Elia Macneal's first Maggie Hope Mystery _My. Churchill's Secretary_ is $1.99 at posting.



I'm enjoying the series, but I don't know that it is worth the current price off $11.99 for most of them.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99 each


The Disaster Artist: My Life Inside The Room, the Greatest Bad Movie Ever Made


Denial [Movie Tie-in]: Holocaust History on Trial*

The first book is about the making of the notorious movie The Room and the second is a movie tie-in edition of Denial.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

My Point&#8230; And I Do Have One by Ellen Degeneres is $4.99 as of this posting. Regularly $11.99.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

#23 _Born in Death_ by JD Robb - $1.99 at posting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Let There Be Laughter: A Treasury of Great Jewish Humor and What It All Means

By Michael Krasny

$1.99


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a lot of Katherine Kurtz's Deryni books on my WishList. I want to replace my paperbacks, but not at list prices  So I am picking them up as they go on sale.
_King Javan's Year (The Heirs of Saint Camber Book 2)_ is $1.99 at posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

First book in a lengthy series. Dropped from $7.99 to $2.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Nero Wolfe, $1.99.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

All Creatures Great And Small by James Herriot, $1.13 as of this posting.


----------



## niklaslampi (Jun 19, 2017)

This book by Nicolas Richey was very helpfull. A fast and easy read of 7 good habits to start implement everyday. I'll try my best to implement them myself for sure, let's see how long I can make it!  Price is $0.99 currently.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*
Game Over: How Nintendo Conquered The World

$5*

A fascinating history of Nintendo. Probably outdated now, but I remember it being a great read when I was younger. $5 is slightly higher than most of the books in this thread, but it's the lowest price to date for this book.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This is $1.99, but may be good Saturday only. Act fast!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Also $1.99. I'm sure it won't last forever, but I know of no impending time limit on this.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This $1.99 novel is about some good ol boys from Oklahoma.


----------



## Tuminz (Jul 25, 2017)

$1.00 Book I found on Minimalism (DON'T KNOW HOW TO ADD IMAGE):

https://www.amazon.com/Minimalist-Declutter-Meaningful-minimalism-minimalist-ebook/dp/B07455DF64/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1501285372&sr=8-1&keywords=minimalist+habit

Before I read this book, I bought a murphy-bed (bed that folds into a wall). This book has opened up my eyes to what I was doing and how I could improve my minimalist lifestyle. Quick but great read and well worth the bargain .


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Tuminz said:


> (DON'T KNOW HOW TO ADD IMAGE)


Scroll down to the bottom and use *Link-Maker* to add an image (also linked here for your convenience).

Two Mafia-themed books

*$1.99 each


Friends of the Family: The Inside Story of the Mafia Cops Case


Gotti's Rules: The Story of John Alite, Junior Gotti, and the Demise of the American Mafia*

A cross between a memoir and self-help book - by Christian filmmaker, distributor, and actor David A.R. White (God's Not Dead, etc.)

*Also $1.99


Between Heaven and Hollywood: Chasing Your God-Given Dream*


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*99 cents


Prospero's Cell: A Guide to the Landscape and Manners of the Island of Corfu*

"Larry" from Gerald Durrell's _Corfu Trilogy_ (My Family and Other Animals, etc.) writes his own book on the Corfu years.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Time travel historical fiction and romance $1.99


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99 each


Time of Death (In Death)*

Three novellas from J.D. Robb's _In Death_ series with Eve Dallas and Roarke. Be careful!!! These have been republished from other anthologies!

*
Murder Takes Time (Friendship & Honor)*

Very interesting premise...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Maria V Snyder _Poison Study_ $1.99
This is the first book in the series.


Andie Sage _TodHunter Moon, Book 1: Pathfinder_ $1.99
This is set in the world of Septimus Heap - YA


Amazon is starting to release Phyllis A Whitney's books for Kindle. I've gotten several for $1.99 or so the past few days.
_Poinciana_


----------



## Mara B. (Jul 6, 2015)

$1.99 as of 11:10 PM today EST.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

55 cents!

*
Moon Shot: The Inside Story of America's Apollo Moon Landings*


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Another Phyllis A Whitney book _Dream of Orchids_ is $1.99 at posting.


And one of my favorite Mary Higgins Clark books, _Moonlight Becomes You_ is also $1.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Currently $1.14. Don't ask me, I didn't set that price!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The League of Frightened Men (A Nero Wolfe Mystery Book 2)

$2.99 at time of posting....

_Wow, up to $12.99 now... --Betsy_


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This is NOT Nero Wolfe, but it is $4.99.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Second-Chance Dog: A Love Story by Jon Katz. $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Martian: A Novel

$2.99 as of this posting....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Conspiracy in Death (In Death, Book 

$1.99 as of this posting....

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*99 cents!


Back to Brooklyn: Book 1 of the My Cousin Vinny Series*

A book sequel to the classic film "My Cousin Vinny."


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Nero Wolfe $2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There is a whole series of books called "Life of the Past" focusing on different topics. I've been pleased with the ones I read. Most of them are marked down to $9.99, above the cost usually used in this thread, but since it is a sharp drop from the $30 or so price that's usual for this series, I'm posting it here. I bought far too many of them, but here are two that might be of interest to someone:





And here's a couple of cheaper books



Above is $4.99



And the last one is 99 cents!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

11/19/17 only. Never Cry Wolf by Farley Mowat. $1.99


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Leaving Time by Jodi Picoult. $3.99 as of this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$1.99 as of this posting


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Immortal Life Of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot. $4.99 as of this posting.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Hannibal (book 3 in the series) by Thomas Harris, $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

A lot of Phyllis A. Whitney books are $1.99 today. They have recently become available on Kindle. She writes about different places and characters in each book so they do not need to be read in any particular order.
_Woman Without a Past
Thunder Heights
Seven Tears for Apollo
Sea Jade
Skye Cameron
The Quicksilver Pool
Lost Island_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Book 10 in this very good series is $2.99 right now:

 
The Long Way Home: A Chief Inspector Gamache Novel (A Chief Inspector Gamache Mystery Book 10)


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Silent Sister: A Novel by Diane Chamberlain. Regularly $9.99, now $3.99 as of this posting.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Willie's Time by Charles Einstein. $13.77 as of this posting. Yes, it's way more than most of the books posted here, but it's been on my wish list for six months and has never been under $22.97
It's about Willie Mays, but also about the times and events that happened during his career. Very well written and highly recommended!

https://www.amazon.com/Willies-Time-Baseballs-Writing-Baseball-ebook/dp/B00EE2XA9S/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1513586889&sr=1-1&keywords=willie%27s+time


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

_Before Midnight_ (A Nero Wolfe Mystery Book 25) reduced from its very high price to $2.99.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The first Dragonrider book by Anne McCaffrey is on sale....it's a must if you haven't read it already


----------

